# My tren E is light coloured, is it fake?



## wichking (May 16, 2018)

My tren E is light coloured and not so dense as my test e, can somebody tell me if its fake or not?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 It is made by Axio Labs


----------



## BadGas (May 16, 2018)

wichking said:


> My tren E is light coloured and not so dense as my test e, can somebody tell me if its fake or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you read the news.. or do research on products you're considering purchasing?? Here's some news for you in chronological order.. you should read and then ask yourself what is the likelihood your gear is real or a knock off/imitation: 

https://www.steroidal.com/steroids-...ed-manufacturing-axio-labs-anabolic-steroids/ 

https://www.steroid.com/blog/Axio-Labs-Founder-Brian-Wainstein-Murdered-in-Professional-Hit.php

Next time you want order some real stuff .. H-AS is where I would go.. Be sure to mention "BadGas" sent you. Maybe they will give something extra.. maybe not


----------



## domestic-supply (May 17, 2018)

Next time you want to order Tren you`d better go with Spectrum Parabolan.
Its strong as hell, take a look at the color


----------



## BadGas (May 17, 2018)

We both know that color makes zero difference, in determining strength.. 



domestic-supply said:


> Next time you want to order Tren you`d better go with Spectrum Parabolan.
> Its strong as hell, take a look at the color


----------



## domestic-supply (May 17, 2018)

Every light colored Tren Ive tried was garbage 
Most UG labs which sell light colored Tren says color makes no difference. 


BadGas said:


> We both know that color makes zero difference, in determining strength..


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (May 17, 2018)

domestic-supply said:


> Next time you want to order Tren you`d better go with Spectrum Parabolan.
> Its strong as hell, take a look at the color


Shit looks like motor oil!! Yuuumm...

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (May 18, 2018)

Well.. if being darker in color makes Tren more powerful .. then we'll agree that your offering is some of the best stuff out there 
It definitely does not mean that lighter colored Tren is garbage .. That sir, is incorrect.



domestic-supply said:


> Every light colored Tren Ive tried was garbage
> Most UG labs which sell light colored Tren says color makes no difference.


----------



## Nwahs (May 18, 2018)

I know for sure d.s. is the man.. very honest.  Never takes long to answer me.. one of the best I have ever met!! And I make nothing off of anything I post on here.  I got magnum tren. One box felt weak. But then the next box,  was vert good.   But I am for sure trying that stuff next time,  if he says it's strong....its strong!!


----------



## Trainerguy (May 18, 2018)

If the axio that guy said he has is real, it expired by now, I have one bottle of axio tren A that I kept, it expired in 13, just shot some 2 days ago, stuff was strong as hell, it?s defiantly still good, unlike most of the stuff I?ve pinned lately it felt like real gear.

I haven?t tried DS,talked to you a couple days ago on email, I?m going to place an order next week with your suggestions, I haven?t tried pharmacon either, gonna try DS 1st.


----------



## BadGas (May 18, 2018)

Shit.. I've ordered from DS over the years.. as have my friends. I was doing business with them before the "break-up".. and have had no issues since... but that's not what we're talking about. 
Everyone knows all of his products are legit.. 

BUT .. just because your fire in a bottle is darker than mine.. don't call mine garbage 

Color means shit. As a matter of fact.. for those who care to know.. Tren raw is naturally yellow in color .. it gets brown, during the cooking process, by cooking it longer.. 
I'm sure you also know, but just in case, Tren oxidizes the longer it cooks ... making it darker brown.. And too boot.. if cooked too long it can actually weaken the potency. 

And before anyone says it.. NO I'm not saying the above mentioned product is degraded, weekend, or overcooked. 

However .. I'm saying it doesn't matter that its dark.. just like our is not. 

I stand by my statement .. by all means, prove me wrong my brother. And I will happily stand corrected as soon as class lets out 



Nwahs said:


> I know for sure d.s. is the man.. very honest.  Never takes long to answer me.. one of the best I have ever met!! And I make nothing off of anything I post on here.  I got magnum tren. One box felt weak. But then the next box,  was vert good.   But I am for sure trying that stuff next time,  if he says it's strong....its strong!!


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (May 18, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Shit.. I've ordered from DS over the years.. as have my friends. I was doing business with them before the "break-up".. and have had no issues since... but that's not what we're talking about.
> Everyone knows all of his products are legit..
> 
> BUT .. just because your fire in a bottle is darker than mine.. don't call mine garbage
> ...


I'm glad you typed that up so I didn't have to. Lmao...
Great post for newbs

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (May 18, 2018)

For sure man.. lol. Although I think i would have enjoyed it more if it was you that did ..lol

But at the end of the day.. what matters most, is that we're all on the same side here man. 





paulweber55 said:


> I'm glad you typed that up so I didn't have to. Lmao...
> Great post for newbs
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## domestic-supply (May 19, 2018)

There were no break up, I think I explained this situation but still alot of people believe those lies coming from scammers.
Two years ago my web site was stolen by my webmaster.
I know this for a fact because I know customers sent funds to his name and his family. There is another guy, one of my competitors who stand behind this scam. 
I never had a boss like these scammers say  LOL thats bulshit story. 
Sorry, a little bit off topic



BadGas said:


> Shit.. I've ordered from DS over the years.. as have my friends. I was doing business with them before the "break-up".. and have had no issues since...
> Everyone knows all of his products are legit..


----------



## Trainerguy (May 19, 2018)

This is the old axio that Ive had for years, axio is long gone, but I still felt every CC Ive put into my body, Im looking forward to being on gear that isn?t under dosed, its been a while.


----------



## BadGas (May 19, 2018)

Regardless of the story.. and the scammers who tried to steal your customers.. You guys and your business never wavered.. Not only did you continue to deliver great products, but you guys made sure to let customers know the deal so no one sent money to the place pretending to be you guys.. And here you guys still stand, tall  .. 



domestic-supply said:


> There were no break up, I think I explained this situation but still alot of people believe those lies coming from scammers.
> Two years ago my web site was stolen by my webmaster.
> I know this for a fact because I know customers sent funds to his name and his family. There is another guy, one of my competitors who stand behind this scam.
> I never had a boss like these scammers say  LOL thats bulshit story.
> Sorry, a little bit off topic


----------



## BadGas (May 19, 2018)

You have many great choices here at IMF/ASF .. We have many great sponsors.. 



Trainerguy said:


> This is the old axio that Ive had for years, axio is long gone, but I still felt every CC Ive put into my body, Im looking forward to being on gear that isn?t under dosed, its been a while.


----------



## Trainerguy (May 19, 2018)

Domestic supply is getting my next order, he seems like a stand up guy, I really hoping the gear is awesome


----------



## BadGas (May 19, 2018)

You won't have any issues. 



Trainerguy said:


> Domestic supply is getting my next order, he seems like a stand up guy, I really hoping the gear is awesome


----------



## OTG85 (May 28, 2018)

domestic-supply said:


> Next time you want to order Tren you`d better go with Spectrum Parabolan.
> Its strong as hell, take a look at the color


Man that does look very good but at 100mg ml I would need 3-4,bottles for a proper cycle.


----------



## domestic-supply (Jun 24, 2018)

Original parabolan was 76.5mg/1ml and it worked just great for most people
Im running Spectrum Parabolan and I can tell you it works stronger than many other brands.
And with Tren HHBC you dont have to pin yourself ed or eod like you need to do with Tren Ace, which is a good thing for a user like me, I developed serious needlephobia through the years, I hate daily injections 


OTG85 said:


> Man that does look very good but at 100mg ml I would need 3-4,bottles for a proper cycle.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 24, 2018)

domestic-supply said:


> Original parabolan was 76.5mg/1ml and it worked just great for most people
> Im running Spectrum Parabolan and I can tell you it works stronger than many other brands.
> And with Tren HHBC you dont have to pin yourself ed or eod like you need to do with Tren Ace, which is a good thing for a user like me, I developed serious needlephobia through the years, I hate daily injections


I may be wrong but isn't parabolan a long acting tren similar to tren enthate?


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm interested in this product to see how it compares to regular tren E


----------



## domestic-supply (Jun 25, 2018)

Shorter half life than Tren Enanthate. And definitely longer than Tren Ace.
You need to inject it twice a week. 3times per week would be perfect.
Tren Ace is best to inject every day. its a very fast acting ester.



OTG85 said:


> I may be wrong but isn't parabolan a long acting tren similar to tren enthate?


----------



## BadGas (Jun 25, 2018)

Actually Parabolan is *Trenbolone hexahydrobenzylcarbonate (aka trenbolone cyclohexylmethylcarbonate) *

The Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate ester extends Trenbolone's half-life to the extent of *approximately 14 days
*
Tren E half life* approximately 7 - 10 days.

*


OTG85 said:


> I'm interested in this product to see how it compares to regular tren E





domestic-supply said:


> Shorter half life than Tren Enanthate. And definitely longer than Tren Ace.
> You need to inject it twice a week. 3times per week would be perfect.
> Tren Ace is best to inject every day. its a very fast acting ester.


----------



## domestic-supply (Jun 29, 2018)

You`re correct Tren HHBC has a longer half life than Tren E. However from what Ive found its less than 2weeks. Something like 8-10days.


----------



## lilleo187 (Jul 8, 2018)

Heres some tren-e i brewed with ppl raws. Barely used any heat so it doesn't change color or oxidize. Shits weak af tho.


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Jul 8, 2018)

I thought hex fell in between acetate and enanthate. Something like a 4.5 day half life. 

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## blergs. (Jul 9, 2018)

domestic-supply said:


> Every light colored Tren Ive tried was garbage
> Most UG labs which sell light colored Tren says color makes no difference.


Not true. I have had GREAT light colored tren more than once!


----------



## BadGas (Jul 10, 2018)

Nope.. 2 weeks approx



paulweber55 said:


> I thought hex fell in between acetate and enanthate. Something like a 4.5 day half life.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Jul 10, 2018)

I second this notion.. and 3rd .. 4th .. 5th ... etc etc



blergs. said:


> Not true. I have had GREAT light colored tren more than once!


----------



## BadGas (Jul 10, 2018)

lilleo187 said:


> Heres some tren-e i brewed with ppl raws. Barely used any heat so it doesn't change color or oxidize. Shits weak af tho.


----------

